# Leash training rats! ... and other small animals.



## Autumnrose (Jan 24, 2011)

haven't seen anything about this on here before, so I thought I'd do a little something on leash training small pets, since this IS a rat forum. I originally wrote this on another forum, so I'm often mentioning small pets in general.

*Recommended leash types*

Depending on the type of small animal you have, there may be harnesses available for your pet. For example, ferrets, rabbits, and I believe guinea pigs have harnesses made for them, however if you have a smaller pet (Like my rats) or even for the above mentioned, you may want to invest in a figure eight leash.

I use a harness for my bunny, but I really prefer the figure eight leash for all my other small animals. The figure eight leash is great because it's completely adjustable, it's easier to fit it through all my chinchillas thick fur, and it's just really easy to put on. It's up to you to decide what works best for you and your pets though.


*Putting the harness (or figure eight leash) on*

This is not always easy for every small animal, just remember that you should make it thier choice. If the animal begins to show signs of stress, STOP. This may be the most intense part of leash training. You're going to want to guide the animal into the harness rather than force him/her through. Every animal is an individual, so some might make it more difficult than others.

Unless you have a harness that snaps on (which should be quite simple) you will want to guide the animal through the part that sits behind thier forelegs first. I find it's easier to have the animal in my lap, and put it in front of the animal's face, urging them to step right through. Please remember this may be really easy for some, and not so much for others. If your animal really does not want to do it, don't make them. Stop and give them a break for a while and try again later.

Next, you want to slip the collar part over the face and onto the neck. This is probably going to be met with a bit more of a struggle the first time around till your animal gets used to this. Once it's around, let the animal go so that he/she can see how it feels.


*Leash training*

Leash training ALWAYS begins indoors. Don't take your animal outside the first time they are on a leash, as this will most likey not turn out well. I think the best way to go about this, is to simply supervise them, holding the leash as little as possible while they have their out of cage playtime. You want them to get used to the feeling of the harness aroung their body, and it's best they do this in a comftorable, familiar environment. Just please never leave them unnatended while on the leash.

When it becomes appearant the animal is comftorable with the feeling of the harness, you may begin holding the leash, get them used to you keeping them from going into certain places, since this is something you'll have to do when you take them outside. Teach them that something holding them back means no. If I haven't mentioned it before, healthy treats are a great tool during this process to teach the animal that the leash is a good thing.

*Taking the animal outside!*

This is a very exciting step, but be sure you don't do it until you know the animal is ready. I hope you don't expect the animal to follow you or walk beside you like a dog. You will still have to carry the animal if you are walking somewhere, but the point of leash training your small animal is so that you can let them walk on their own a bit, and get some outdoors time. Follow them, and just make sure they don't get into anything dangerous. You can do this in your own yard, a public park, or anywhere you think the animal will enjoy and that is safe.

*Safety precautions*

Never forget your animal is small, and most likely a prey item. Always move if you see a cat, dog, or even large predatory birds. If you have a fenced in yard, it's probably the safest place to interact with your pets outdoors, but still be wary. It's never worth it to lose your pet, no matter how small.

I hope this was helpful to someone, and if you have any suggestions or any comments on something I may have left out, please feel free to say so, and thanks for reading.


----------



## psycho_ash (Sep 27, 2009)

I like your article, but I have to mention something. You mentioned putting your chinchilla on a leash. I just want to point out that chinchillas have very delicate ribs (as thin as toothpicks in some places) and really shouldn't be put in a harness... You also really shouldn't take chinchillas outside, it's just a bad idea.


----------

